# Slow starter



## quantum (Sep 17, 2009)

Wzup all:


I have an issue I can’t figure how to resolve. It takes me 30 to 45 minutes to truly “warm up”. Everyone group ride I been on folks get up to speed after 10 -15 minutes. At the beginning of the ride I usually hang off the back or get dropped and work to keep the group in sight until I get up to speed, after which I am good to go. If I fight to stay up I quickly get to the point of “beyond recovery”, where even if we regroup or stop I end up having trouble producing power for the rest of the ride.

When I ride solo I can produce some decent numbers: I have a flat 85 mile route I can do solo with an 18+mph average and a hilly 65 mile route with 3200ft of climbing I can finish solo at 16.5mph – far from The Tour but not a beginner. But this is after “treading water” for 30 minutes.

Is it me? I’m I missing something in my training?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

it ain't you -- different people warm up at different rates. Some take longer. Like you do. No biggie. Warm up before/on the way to your group rides so you'll be ready to hammer when they are.


feel free to copy-and-paste this reply into your thread on the other forum too.


----------

